# daydreaming too much



## xi (May 9, 2006)

This is so weird but I can't help it. I always imagine myself to be another person. The person I created in my mind is so perfect in every aspect. (good looks, highly intelligent, have good life) And I always imagine every details in her daily life. Don't mistake that she's a person I love but instead that's the person I want to become and I pretend to be her in my mind. I feel so troubled cuz I think of her life during my lessons, my study time, my sleep and every moments. :sigh 

I've created her since I was young but my imagination goes crazy in recently years and that wastes a lot of time and affects my study. I always think of my own imaginary world. 

I dare not tell anyone about this except in here. I'm afraid that other people think I've mental disease.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

Besides daydreaming, sometimes I forget what I am and my mind go blank. I even forget I'm a human.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I daydream. I have very involved and vivid daydreams, which I often act out when no one is around.

I create fantasy worlds in my head all the time. I just get bored with my life, and have too much excess energy. I've done it since I was a tiny little kid, and never quite grew out of it.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I used to daydream a lot. It was a way of getting away from reality.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

Fetography said:


> I actually have a whole family built in my head.
> Yes, an entire family: 1 perfect version of me, 1 perfect wife, 3 perfect kids, 1 dog.
> 
> Honestly, I've never told anyone this (not even on here).
> ...


I feel better also. I didn't know 
other people have the same problem as well.

I've no friend to talk with. I go to lectures alone and study alone in front of my computer. Maybe I've no one to think of, so my mind has so many space to create another person. :sigh


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

Nicolay said:


> I daydream. I have very involved and vivid daydreams, which I often act out when no one is around.
> 
> I create fantasy worlds in my head all the time. I just get bored with my life, and have too much excess energy. I've done it since I was a tiny little kid, and never quite grew out of it.


Yes, I always act out too. My mother saw me acting out my f**king daydream once, and I told her I was doing excercise. How embarassing! :sigh


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Xi,

what really helped me was therapy. Excessive daydreaming is not a mental disease, it is what your mind does to protect itself (from reality and/or unconscious memories). I guess you are in the States and I gather from other postings on this board that people can get free counselling at University in the States. Do try that.

Lisa


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2006)

Nicolay said:


> I daydream. I have very involved and vivid daydreams, which I often act out when no one is around.
> 
> I create fantasy worlds in my head all the time. I just get bored with my life, and have too much excess energy. I've done it since I was a tiny little kid, and never quite grew out of it.


That's me exactly. I'm so worried that one day someone will hear me and ask who I was talking to. That will be a very awkward moment...


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

I daydream alot each day and like you xi i dream about myself but as another person. A more sociable, confident attractive person. I been doing this for ages and it kind of gives me a buzz or hightens my mood.
I put myself in different situations and daydream of how i'd want to be e.g if i were to start a job i want or studying at university and that person is the more confident person i want to be.
I think it can protet us from reality and that could be a bad thing as we are not realising the reality of our situation.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

xi said:


> Nicolay said:
> 
> 
> > I daydream. I have very involved and vivid daydreams, which I often act out when no one is around.
> ...


I accidentally broke a light fixture once while daydreaming :um

I told my grandmother I was exercising...


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

This is one of my biggest problems. I daydream mostly about being a success or doing something extraordinary or about becoming famous so that people actually care about me but I have to realize that outside of my immediate family, no one really does. That's supposed to be liberating but it's not to me. :stu


----------



## unicorn (Feb 1, 2007)

:boogie n WOW!! I cant believe so many people do exactly the same thing i have been doing since I was 3!
I always used to think I was the only one, but now I can beg to differ!
But my question is if anyone knows what this disorder(it _has to be one) is called and or any websites that talk about it cuz I would love to read more about it and how it can be stopped...

:sigh Please respond!!!!!!!!_


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Nicolay said:


> I daydream. I have very involved and vivid daydreams, which I often act out when no one is around.
> 
> I create fantasy worlds in my head all the time. I just get bored with my life, and have too much excess energy. I've done it since I was a tiny little kid, and never quite grew out of it.


yes, this sounds like me too.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

sometimes I get carried away and start acting them out too x_x


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I daydream a lot about my ideal version of myself and what I consider my alternate life.
When I get bored with that, I switch over to this other daydream that doesn't involve myself at all. It's like a TV dramedy in my head with a cast of characters with complete personalities and everything. Some "episodes" of this daydream borrow bits of scenes and characters from whatever book, tv show, or movie I'm into at the moment. :lol I run out of creativity easily.

God I need a life.


----------



## 86MonteSS (Feb 12, 2007)

I daydream often too. Quite too often. I daydream when no one is around, and i dream about a better place. I hate where i live, i hate everythign about it, yet i see a better place (right over the bridge in the next state). Everytime i think about it it get that feeling you get in your heart when your in love. It brings me to the point where i cry sometmes. I know im odd. Wow i wouldent be able to even open my mouth in front of people about this.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I daydream about my ideal self as well.

I'm currently in a Personality class for psychology, and according to one of the psychoanlaysts we're studying (Harry Stack Sullivan is his name), we have self-images ourselves that fall into three basic categories: The good-me, the bad-me, and the not-me. The good-me personficiation consists of those aspects about ourselves that we feel good about, that have been rewarded in the past. Like speaking up in class or making a new friend. Typically, these behaviors are associated with feelings of security or, put another way, _feelings without anxiety_. The bad-me reflects those parts of our experiences that we would rather not think about, that have not been rewarded. This would describe the times we've winced in shame and embarassment when thinking about regrettable things we've done. These, of course, are behaviors associated _with anxiety_. I won't get into the not-me because it's bascially the same as dissociation and repression, but the thought that interests me that we - our personality - is divided by one underlying factor: Anxiety.

We're all Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hydes.


----------



## little_miss (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: re: daydreaming too much*



emptybottle said:


> I daydream a lot about my ideal version of myself and what I consider my alternate life.
> When I get bored with that, I switch over to this other daydream that doesn't involve myself at all. It's like a TV dramedy in my head with a cast of characters with complete personalities and everything. Some "episodes" of this daydream borrow bits of scenes and characters from whatever book, tv show, or movie I'm into at the moment. :lol I run out of creativity easily.
> 
> God I need a life.


I swear if i could, i would kiss you, right here, right now. You just helped me save a bit of my sanity.

I do the exact same thing. I have this little world, with a plot and characters, its been like a continues drama played out in my head for quite awhile. Yes i also take ideas from tv's, movies ect....


----------



## silentstorm (Feb 12, 2007)

I have this exact problem, and find myself inside my head way too much as opposed to being true to who I really am. I found it ultimately affected me in a negative way making it more difficult to accept my true self from this made up version of me. I don't think frequent daydreaming is healthy, it interferes too much and makes one feel more disjointed with their real personalities and lives, not that some of us don't want an escape, but sometimes it stops us from making a 'real' difference, in reality...


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

Aye and it has taken its toll.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

....


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm also a daydreamer. In my fantasies, nothing is imperfect. I always fantasize about being popular, being pretty, having the perfect boyfriend, getting perfect grades, and having a high self-esteem. I also daydream about what I wish would happen in the future, like me having the perfect life as an adult. Sometimes I fantasize about how I want a certain future event to go.


----------



## Trip Fontaine (Nov 7, 2005)

In many of my daydreams (and thoughts in general), I tend to think in english (it's not my first language).

Does anyone do this?


----------



## la extrana (Jan 26, 2007)

I admit that I do this too. I usually imagine myself in as an actress in a critically acclaimed movie, or as a singer/guitarist playing to adoring fans.

I've been daydreaming like this since early elementary school.

At the age of 24, I've come to realize that this behavior is pretty damn pathetic.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: re: daydreaming too much*



la extrana said:


> At the age of 24, I've come to realize that this behavior is pretty damn pathetic.


Yeah, I've come to realize this too. I daydream all the time, but I don't picture myself as a succesful man, just a man with a girlfriend. As you said, pa-the-tic. When am I gonna grow up?!

:sigh


----------



## custard25 (Feb 19, 2007)

I daydream everytime I listen to music, i pretend im a rockstar with big muscles and awesome looks, but thats not even close to being me


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i daydream a lot about meeting a friend ive been talking to online for years :kiss


----------



## Paranoia3000 (Mar 6, 2007)

its like you are replacing your real life by one in your mind...one that you actually can be sucessfull in everyway.
Daydreaming is very bad for social anxiety and im starting to control very well daydreaming.I used to say:

"Daydreaming kills"


----------



## better_future (Mar 14, 2007)

xi said:


> Besides daydreaming, sometimes I forget what I am and my mind go blank. I even forget I'm a human.


I couldn't agree with you more. :yes


----------



## Melissa24 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: re: daydreaming too much*



idealist said:


> I always imagine hypothetical social settings with either made up people or people i'd like to get to know better


I do the exact same thing and I also have been using music, movies and television to escape reality since I was a child.


----------



## custard25 (Feb 19, 2007)

So is daydreaming bad?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I day dream of the meaningful work and career which might sound a little bizarre. I don't know.


----------



## Mysca2 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thankgod, I thought it was just me! I have had an ongoing active glorious social life in my daydreams for years now, those invisible friends kids have... well I keep them in my wee noggin for fear of judgement. My way of experiencing all the things in life I am too afraid to try I suppose. It may sound childish but in my daydreams I've been the guitartist in a band... each band member has a distinct personality which reflecting upon I see as parts of myself I wish I could bring forward.

On the other hand mabey it is a bit odd that even in my daydreams I am still afraid to be the front and center person.

Worst part is when I get caught engulfed in my day dreams by my fiance.. he giggles and says it's adorable to see me playing air guitar but he doesn't know the depth of it, I'vealways been afraid to mention it in the event someone would point their finger at me and scream that I had a form of dementia :stu


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh god, it's such a relief reading this thread. I really sometimes thought I was a nut and the only person who's got an imaginary social life. :lol Nice to know it's not just me.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't even think I can daydream anymore. When I was younger, say 10 years ago, people always had to snap me out of it. My daydreams would be like real dreams. Well not no more. Now I sort of just stare into space with no dreaming, maybe some thoughts but mostly just staring.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Nicolay said:


> I daydream. I have very involved and vivid daydreams, which I often act out when no one is around.


I can relate. I find myself having fantasies about being a gymnast, and sometimes - when noone's around - I'll do "beam routines" or "floor routines"...imitating some of the moves and choreography that I've seen on many of the gymnastics tapes I've collected over the years. Since I took ballet as a kid, my "muscle memory" from ballet gives me a fair amount of grace on the dance moves. Now - if only I could do a simple cartwheel, and could lose 100 pounds...


----------



## Sailor_x9 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow! Redbook just wrote an article on that a month or two ago!!! It was called "Living with the other woman." Apparently, millions of people do that! So stop feeling crazy. You aren't! 

And yes, I do it too. . .I daydream about being her all day. The friends I could make and the things I could say! I could make my jokes funny, instead of getting them all scrambled up like I usually do because I'm nervous. I could say hi back to people when they say hi to me, and then I could ask how they were doing and have a real conversation! *Sigh* And never have to worry that they didn't really want to be talking to me and were just being nice, because, hell, I'm perfect! Who WOULDN"T want to talk to me?


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

I used to have a very specific type of person I wanted to be: 5"8, with black hair, green eyes (emerald, not peridot or any of your other pansy type greens), and androgynous. I cannot tell you where this image came from. I was first aware of it around the age of seven, and it was an image I wanted to form myself into for a fairly long time. It wasn't a daydream, it was a very specific type I wanted to become.

But I spent a long time daydreaming about another world that I populated with characters that weren't me. Better looking, more intelligent, intellectual but witty and charismatic, etc. Eventually, I turned those idle thoughts into stories on paper. Now, it's been watered down into fan fiction, because who in the hell would publish the occasionally insane but more often boring ramblings of a washed-up old *****? Nobody legitimate, that's for sure.


----------



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

Same here, it almost feels like I'm getting dumber cause of it. I guess that sometimes I actually believe that things will end up like that and that everything will be ok, until some nights when I think it through I get a really uncomfortable feeling knowing that it won't happen and that all these years I have been doing whatever it is that I've been doing.
Unlike before I was able to imagine it, now it's more like a bad reception for a tv but I still do it mindlessly.


----------



## SIM 83 (Aug 26, 2010)

I daydream quite a bit, sometimes when I'm at work but mostly when I'm lying in bed just staring at the ceiling trying to fall asleep. They are mostly about what other people on here have said so far like being characters from movies and TV shows.

It's nice to know I'm not alone in this


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

I do this too, but i do not pretend to be anyone else, i myself know i am moderately attractive, and i think i would be above average without all this acne (curse you acne)
I make up social situations in my head for an example -real example, What if i went outside and a girl my age who iv seen walking around was locked out of her house and i somehow went out and talked to her and then i invited her inside and we just had a nice talk and became friends and maybe even dated. every day almost i make up social situations.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

... You all leave this world to come back here better looking with more stuff people aspire toward here!!?! Why?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I daydream endlessly. However I always imagine myself to be much more improved where I am ambitious and successful in life. I guess I envy a better life for myself, but I don't envy other people's lives. This constant daydreaming that I do, well my doc said it was my OCD kicking in. I felt that I have daydreamed years and years. I often wonder where it all went.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Neverland.

Did you ever read it or did your parents read it to you as a small boy or girl?

I can't believe noone here mentioned it.

I remember before I lay down to sleep with my sister every night hearing the great battles with Captain hook, carried out through the open window in pyjamas lol and finding lost dreamers the lost boys and a girl who in his dreams found herself also hopelessly lost in her own dreamland with him. It's a beautiful story! I remember in my dreams as a child being carried off by him, taking part in his battles with him, being Peter Pan unconsciously, I remember exploring neverland as though a bird sweeping down over a vast, luscious island full of colour with palm trees and flowers and in every ditch on that island lay another boy waiting to fight, to carry him away, carried there looking after my sister there. I remember a girl who explored there with me, with the group, who never really took shape and always vanished when I woke up. I remember the Lagoon most of all, where all the battles took place aboard Hook's pirate ship and vicious brigands with cutlesses pensive, waiting for battle, watched and caves where other dreamers hid hehe. We had to collect enough dreamers every night I remember to oppose Hook's tyrrany I was always left there in my bed in the morning afterwards, it made me think I could do anything and the battle was never over by sunrise.. But just think! That is the beauty of our lives, that freedom punctuated by such piercing sadness and waking. Without the waking SO MANY OF US ARE EXPERIENCING, where would be the dreaming? Where would our freedom be? They are always like that like that, sometimes we see them, other times don't. I carried this into waking hours, and at school. I even looked like Peter Pan, or that Alex Rider kid from Stormbreaker, one of the two, more so like a younger Peter Pan though

This is our religion, our legacy surely, it must be! The best part of this affliction!


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

I daydream sometimes about what could have happen if I acted on something/took an opportunity that I passed up, because I know how not acting on opportunities causes me to miss out on great things.


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

define: "too much"


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

LaRibbon said:


> Interferes with daily life. Makes you procrastinate alot or makes you inattentive to things going on around you.


Still not "too much". At least not for my lifestyle.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

i believe i daydream way too much. practically every second of my life. im always by myself so i think and think way too much. to a point where i over think every little detail. like if someone said something to me i will over analyze what they said and put it into a negative. when i workout i daydream of becomming ripped and my friends come to visit me and say holy sht. then i think about them asking me all these questions. and then i think about what will we do when they come will we party because they are comming on a friends 21'st. and it keeps going.

so to keep myself from daydreaming all the time i catch myself doing it and shake my head so i could focus on whats infront of me because when you day dream you dont focus on anything except your thoughts. then i punch something around me and say to myself focus on what your doing.
it also gets in the way of exercising because when i think i lose focus and when i lose focus i cant do any more reps.


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

MrNiceGuy said:


> i believe i daydream way too much. practically every second of my life. im always by myself so i think and think way too much. to a point where i over think every little detail. like if someone said something to me i will over analyze what they said and put it into a negative. when i workout i daydream of becomming ripped and my friends come to visit me and say holy sht. then i think about them asking me all these questions. and then i think about what will we do when they come will we party because they are comming on a friends 21'st. and it keeps going.
> 
> so to keep myself from daydreaming all the time i catch myself doing it and shake my head so i could focus on whats infront of me because when you day dream you dont focus on anything except your thoughts. then i punch something around me and say to myself focus on what your doing.
> it also gets in the way of exercising because when i think i lose focus and when i lose focus i cant do any more reps.


Cool story...


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

xi said:


> This is so weird but I can't help it. I always imagine myself to be another person. The person I created in my mind is so perfect in every aspect. (good looks, highly intelligent, have good life) And I always imagine every details in her daily life. Don't mistake that she's a person I love but instead that's the person I want to become and I pretend to be her in my mind. I feel so troubled cuz I think of her life during my lessons, my study time, my sleep and every moments. :sigh
> 
> I've created her since I was young but my imagination goes crazy in recently years and that wastes a lot of time and affects my study. I always think of my own imaginary world.
> 
> I dare not tell anyone about this except in here. I'm afraid that other people think I've mental disease.


Xi, check out my profile and I think you'll see you're not alone, hun.
I can relate to this because I do the same sort of thing you describe.
I used to feel like no one else would be like me and I was weird or mental for being like this, most of the time I would just continue living in my fantasy world because It's so much better than real life. I can control it and everything about it. No one can hurt or degrade me. 
Just know you're not alone


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

xi said:


> Yes, I always act out too. My mother saw me acting out my f**king daydream once, and I told her I was doing excercise. How embarassing! :sigh


I used to pace up and down the street talking about my fantasy world. PPl had commented on it. And the worst was when I did it in high school!! I look back and wonder how I could have done that!! What was my mental state!!!
I feel humiliated about it even now many years later.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

unicorn said:


> :boogie n WOW!! I cant believe so many people do exactly the same thing i have been doing since I was 3!
> I always used to think I was the only one, but now I can beg to differ!
> But my question is if anyone knows what this disorder(it _has to be one) is called and or any websites that talk about it cuz I would love to read more about it and how it can be stopped...
> 
> :sigh Please respond!!!!!!!!_


I think it's a disorder called compulsive daydreaming/pretending google that.
I have a lot of info about my particular experience with this disorder as I am still suffering with it today. oh and my psychologist used the term above when I told her about what I was experiencing.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Sailor_x9 said:


> Wow! Redbook just wrote an article on that a month or two ago!!! It was called "Living with the other woman." Apparently, millions of people do that! So stop feeling crazy. You aren't!
> 
> And yes, I do it too. . .I daydream about being her all day. The friends I could make and the things I could say! I could make my jokes funny, instead of getting them all scrambled up like I usually do because I'm nervous. I could say hi back to people when they say hi to me, and then I could ask how they were doing and have a real conversation! *Sigh* And never have to worry that they didn't really want to be talking to me and were just being nice, because, hell, I'm perfect! Who WOULDN"T want to talk to me?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This is exactly like me!!!! Thank you Sailor for posting this


----------



## saffyblu (May 12, 2011)

I've always been a massive daydreamer. These days, probably around 7-8 hours a day or so; I even get up around my dorm and pace a lot, muttering dialogue and scenes to myself. I don't usually daydream about myself per se, though I've had those 'I'm a heroine/successful person etc' fantasies too - I tend to immerse myself in stories set in huge universes (paracosms) with tons of characters that I keep telling myself I'll write someday, if I can actually link the bits and pieces into some semblance of a coherent plot. I love creating stories in my head, but they tend to be quite cheesy and sappy so I'd rather not inflict them on the world, haha ;P

I've also always enjoyed escapist literature and manga/anime and TV shows. I don't think fantasies or escapist hobbies are wrong or anything, in fact I'd probably have committed suicide long ago if it weren't for the joy I get from my hobbies, but it's definitely true that they suggest that I'm not getting enough human contact; that I'm not living in the real world enough, that I'm avoiding growing up into an adult. During the more sociable periods of my life, I've fantasized a lot less - if only because I didn't have the time to. But it was also the case that I would think more about the 'real world', like job or school or my friends' issues, rather than retreat into escapist fantasies. My fantasy world is substantially more exciting, but it's also a way that I avoid the humdrum responsibilities that every adult is stuck facing.


----------



## RnfBga (Sep 20, 2011)

*Maladaptive Daydreaming*

Daydreaming too much to a point where it interferes with your life or it becomes a problem to you is called Maladaptive Daydreaming. It is a disorder that has been proposed by researchers but is not officially listed as a disorder as yet as there is still not much research, so most doctors and therapists don't know about it. It seems to be a crossover between an addiction and a obsessive/compulsive behaviour. At this point there is no proper treatment known but cognitive therapy may be helpful.

All the best =)


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I still daydream every spare moment; I have friends in imaginationland who don't care how scaredy I am. I also get to be a hero over there


----------



## Eirene (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow. This is _so_ weird. I thought that I was the only one who did this.

I also have this perfect version of myself built up inside my own head - she's beautiful, funny, popular, witty, and loved. She has some traits that are similar to mine (i.e. smart, sarcastic, loves the same films, music, books), but others are completely different (i.e. brave, untroubled, easy-going). She looks somewhat like me, only a bit different (she has emerald green eyes - just like someone mentioned here previously, it's so odd! - and is way, _way _prettier). I've noticed that her life basically consists of various parts of my favourite books and films, and is far more exciting than any normal person's. Sometimes I picture her in the situations I'm in, only she reacts to them differently.

Sometimes I daydream through entire lessons at school while perfecting the world inside my head, and changing some pieces of dialogue or the way the characters look. All people in my world are beautiful (I wonder if that makes me an awfully shallow person), most of them are also kind and awesome and actually like the dream-me.

I've never acted out my daydreams, though.



Trip Fontaine said:


> In many of my daydreams (and thoughts in general), I tend to think in english (it's not my first language).
> 
> Does anyone do this?


I do that, too. Not so much in everyday thoughts as in daydreams. I've even noticed that I sometimes dream in English!


----------



## anthonyk101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Aarondiablo said:


> I do this too, but i do not pretend to be anyone else, i myself know i am moderately attractive, and i think i would be above average without all this acne (curse you acne)
> I make up social situations in my head for an example -real example, What if i went outside and a girl my age who iv seen walking around was locked out of her house and i somehow went out and talked to her and then i invited her inside and we just had a nice talk and became friends and maybe even dated. every day almost i make up social situations.


Haha oh man I am the exact same as you. I do feel I am somewhat attractive, but I know that I am perhaps the 2nd choice guy... Basically, I am the type who is decent looking but just doesn't have that 'x' factor which girls desire. Because of this, I often spend time daydreaming. I day dream that I have darker hair and darker skin and that I am the one whom girls go over starting conversation with, I day dream that I am in situations where I don't need to impress girls solely through my personality and intelligence and that my looks will aid me.

How much daydreaming is good? It depends. If you find yourself day dreaming naturally, let it be. As for forced day dreaming, maybe do a slight bit every now and then.

I'm in the same boat as you. The way I'm going to go about it is by just being myself, and if daydreaming comes to me it comes. Daydreaming allows us to escape internal pain... but it also means you may miss out on opportunities in life and it distracts you from reaching your own full potential.


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

Eirene said:


> Wow. This is _so_ weird. I thought that I was the only one who did this.
> 
> I also have this perfect version of myself built up inside my own head - she's beautiful, funny, popular, witty, and loved. She has some traits that are similar to mine (i.e. smart, sarcastic, loves the same films, music, books), but others are completely different (i.e. brave, untroubled, easy-going). She looks somewhat like me, only a bit different (she has emerald green eyes - just like someone mentioned here previously, it's so odd! - and is way, _way _prettier). I've noticed that her life basically consists of various parts of my favourite books and films, and is far more exciting than any normal person's. Sometimes I picture her in the situations I'm in, only she reacts to them differently.
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I am. Basically the girl in my head is who I would want to be. She's smart, quick witted, not afraid to speak her mind, pretty, confident, all that good stuff. I feel like my daydreams are mocking me..


----------



## h3k6hkl6hj5b63 (Sep 24, 2011)

First of all, I just have to go out and recommend that everyone on this forum either read the book or see the movie "Fight Club". It's pretty much what this is about.

On another note, I 'see' my 'daydreams' become real. For instance, I open up my hand and pretend that I'm ripping open the sky-- and it happens! Well, I think it happens-- and only for a moment. It's like I become my daydream: a millisecond of hallucination. Does anyone else have this? I'm afraid it's mild schizophrenia.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

xi said:


> This is so weird but I can't help it. I always imagine myself to be another person. The person I created in my mind is so perfect in every aspect. (good looks, highly intelligent, have good life) And I always imagine every details in her daily life. Don't mistake that she's a person I love but instead that's the person I want to become and I pretend to be her in my mind. I feel so troubled cuz I think of her life during my lessons, my study time, my sleep and every moments. :sigh
> 
> I've created her since I was young but my imagination goes crazy in recently years and that wastes a lot of time and affects my study. I always think of my own imaginary world.
> 
> I dare not tell anyone about this except in here. I'm afraid that other people think I've mental disease.


I this same thing. Lately I've been trying to do it less. I just punch myself everytime I find myself doing it. When I get sad about something I just let myself go and then I lose all the progress I made. So yeah. And I agree. I would NEVER tell anyone that knew me in real life about this.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

There is fine line between daydreaming and dissociating and I've probably crossed it. I never want to be anyone else though, even if I frequently loathe myself.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

xi said:


> This is so weird but I can't help it. I always imagine myself to be another person. The person I created in my mind is so perfect in every aspect. (good looks, highly intelligent, have good life) And I always imagine every details in her daily life. Don't mistake that she's a person I love but instead that's the person I want to become and I pretend to be her in my mind. I feel so troubled cuz I think of her life during my lessons, my study time, my sleep and every moments. :sigh
> 
> I've created her since I was young but my imagination goes crazy in recently years and that wastes a lot of time and affects my study. I always think of my own imaginary world.


I do the exact same thing and it's funny because the person I daydream myself to be, I am nothing like her. I've been doing this for years, too.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

may sound dumb, but what is daydreaming? i mean, i am always thinking about things in my mind, work/topic-related or not, i am always thinking about something. if constantly thinking about things is daydreaming, then i am guilty as charged. if it has to do with actual spacing out - like sitting in chair, next thing you know you are at a table for no reason - then i can't say i daydream, at all.


----------

